# Marley tile help UK



## DaveD (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi guys, need a pointer here.

I mainly focus on natural slating but I have a client who needs a few tiles changed and I've never seen these particular ones before. I removed one to ID but I only found Marley 119 moulded into the bottom face and no actual type name. I did look on Marleys website but I couldn't find that model.

So if you know the name or even better still have about half a dozen in smooth grey kicking about your yard then call or text me on 07590909138.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Pics speak 1,000 words. 

Contact Marley and ask if it is something discontinued and where if it is still available.


----------

